# 新年快乐！！ Happy New Year! to our Chinese Friends



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

*新年快乐！！ Happy New Year! to our Chinese Friends*

*新年快乐！*

Happy New Year of the Rooster!

Andrew Cribb
(Monkey Year)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

thanks a lot man!


----------



## carpediem212 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks Pinnapple....

I was able to find those Amano shrimps at Win in Chinatown. Thanks


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Bravo! I bought a few myself.

I have also seen Amano and Bumble Bee shrimp up on Delancey Street # 146 (near Wins actually) at Pacific Aquarium. Take a look at Pacific, they have plants etc... a nice place.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Andrew, I am a monkey too 

and 恭喜发财!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Shalu,

Not sure what last (Monkey) year was like for us Monkeys, but hope this Rooster Year is going to be a good one! ;-) Good for growing, winning awards, and peace and prosperity!!

Andrew


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm a sheep/goat....


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

rabbits are cool


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Pigs rule!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

YUp, this is going to be a very good year for all


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

"Red Envelope" day for my daughters... hope you "young ones" got yours too.

Andrew


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Happy Chinese New Year


----------

